# Stomp Pad Placement



## jcbmv11

I realize that stomp pads aren't technically bindings, but this seemed like the closest category.

Here's my question: I've always seen stomp pads stuck somewhere between the bindings, usually right in front of the back binding. Why can't or why shouldn't it be mounted just BEHIND the back binding? I feel like this would give a wider stance, thus more control, thus more comfort.


----------



## TLN

What do you think stomppads are made for? For Riding????!!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger

I think you should totally put teh stomp pad BEHIND the rear binding! You aren't a sheep! You think for yourself and are an individual! Do it!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TLN

BTW, if you can afford, you can buy one more stomp pad and put it behind front biding and ride the boards that way! Staying on a stomp pads without bindings. This is how real men with ballz ride their boards.


----------



## hktrdr

jcbmv11 said:


> I realize that stomp pads aren't technically bindings, but this seemed like the closest category.
> 
> Here's my question: I've always seen stomp pads stuck somewhere between the bindings, usually right in front of the back binding. Why can't or why shouldn't it be mounted just BEHIND the back binding? I feel like this would give a wider stance, thus more control, thus more comfort.


Stomp pads (leaving aside the discussion whether to use them at all) are typically placed in front of the rear binding for two reasons:
1. It allows you to push against the rear binding with the outside of the boot allowing you to 'lock in' your rear foot somewhat and have more control.
2. Even without 1., your assumption that riding with a wider stance gives more control is incorrect - for most people increasing stand width by 3-4" will make it much harder to turn the board (even strapped in), while going 3-4" narrower does not make as much of a difference.

But as the others have said, it is your damn board so you can (and should) do with it as you please. Hell, you could put a stomp pad right on the nose and try to hang ten if that is what you want to do...


----------



## SnowDragon

Wait!
Aren't stomp pads used for stomping landings? Hence the name??

WTF??

Unstrap from binding in mid-air and put your back foot on your stomp pad for a secure landing.
No?

Works for me.


----------



## Lamps

In all discussions of stomp pads somebody usually says:

"Who uses stomp pads anymore?"

I haven't bothered on my last couple boards.


----------



## neni

What's a stomp pad good for?


----------



## SnowDragon

neni said:


> What's a stomp pad good for?


Hoe-downs
Country line dancing
The stage show "STOMP!"

Next question...


----------



## chomps1211

TLN said:


> BTW, if you can afford, you can buy one more stomp pad and put it behind front biding and ride the boards that way! Staying on a stomp pads without bindings. This is how real men with ballz ride their boards.


Awww quit pickin' on the Kid!! ...Juss cuz "_U_" want to be a "NoBoarder!"  :cheeky4: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> What's a stomp pad good for?


Neni, On the "_Off_" chance that this is a serious question,..

Stomp pads are for us Numb Nuts, NooB riders without the grace, skill. talent or ability to keep our back foot on the slippery assed top sheet when skating.  :laugh:
They are either rubber or plastic sticky backed pads with some raised spikes or ridges to give your back foot some traction on the board.

Until I got one for my Arbor,.. I nearly got wishboned a dozen times getting off the lifts. _ALL_ my most painful (...and embarrassing!) injuries so far have been the result of my back foot slipping off! :dunno: 

Haven't found the need for one on my RGR or NS Proto!  (...better top sheets, NOT better skills I imagine!) :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

Seems like I see just as many stomp pads placed centered between the bindings (usually the worthless foam Burton ones that come free with shit) as I do placed in front of the rear binding. I've always wanted to see someone actually attempt to use one of those center placed stomp pads, but I've yet to see an attempt.


----------



## neni

Haha chomps, it was a serious question. I imagined it to be a new fancy binding feature I'm oblivious of. Thinking of it, I don't even know a German term for this anti slip rubber sticker thing :laugh:

Get a Flagship - its wooden topsheet is not slippery at all


----------



## Donutz

I think generally you'll put a stomp pad on your first board, but not on your second one.


----------



## MarshallV82

Donutz said:


> I think generally you'll put a stomp pad on your first board, but not on your second one.


This.

I've never used them nor seen the point, but I must admit it has helped a girlfriend learn how to skate, or atleast give her more confidence.


----------



## timmytard

snowklinger said:


> I think you should totally put teh stomp pad BEHIND the rear binding! You aren't a sheep! You think for yourself and are an individual! Do it!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's awesome, well put. 

I agree. 


TT


----------



## Jollybored

Who needs stickers when you have stomp pads?


----------



## Argo

They go on the window of your car dont they?


----------



## linvillegorge

Donutz said:


> I think generally you'll put a stomp pad on your first board, but not on your second one.


Call me a pussy, but I'm probably gonna slap a stomp pad on my Charlie Slasher this off-season. Goddamn, that is one slick topsheet. :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife

pussy. 






8910


----------



## TLN

chomps1211 said:


> Awww quit pickin' on the Kid!! ...Juss cuz "_U_" want to be a "NoBoarder!"  :cheeky4: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :eusa_clap:


Well, it'a all about fun. Never tried it but this kid pushing me to get one 
I also have hardboots for that nights without powder  May be try riding my raceboard that way?


----------



## Lachymac

MarshallV82 said:


> This.
> 
> I've never used them nor seen the point, but I must admit it has helped a girlfriend learn how to skate, or atleast give her more confidence.


I thought the point of them is pretty clear whether you use one or not....


----------



## SnowDragon

Lachymac said:


> I thought the point of them is pretty clear whether you use one or not....


Agreed.:thumbsup:

Also agree that they're useful for at least beginners. Past that, depends on the rider.


----------



## tonyisnowhere

chomps1211 said:


> Neni, On the "_Off_" chance that this is a serious question,..
> 
> Stomp pads are for us Numb Nuts, NooB riders without the grace, skill. talent or ability to keep our back foot on the slippery assed top sheet when skating.  :laugh:
> They are either rubber or plastic sticky backed pads with some raised spikes or ridges to give your back foot some traction on the board.
> 
> Until I got one for my Arbor,.. I nearly got wishboned a dozen times getting off the lifts. _ALL_ my most painful (...and embarrassing!) injuries so far have been the result of my back foot slipping off! :dunno:
> 
> Haven't found the need for one on my RGR or NS Proto!  (...better top sheets, NOT better skills I imagine!) :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I agree, my Arbor's top sheet is super slick. For example my element rx and cx. It must be the bio film that they use.


----------



## jwelsh83

Don't plan on putting one on and thinking it'll be easy to take off later...If you have a Burton board with a channel, they make a "stomp pad" that replaces the existing rubber stopper at the end of the channel to act as a pad. My friend has one on his board and surprisingly likes it. The damn thing is so small, he said he likes it because it's just enough to keep his foot against his binding and it's small enough to be unseen so he doesn't feel like a pussy  To each, his or her own.


----------



## snowklinger

My homies use surfwax because they are core (lol) and ghetto and it works totally well. I've always just pushed against the back binding...


----------



## MarshallV82

jwelsh83 said:


> Don't plan on putting one on and thinking it'll be easy to take off later...If you have a Burton board with a channel, they make a "stomp pad" that replaces the existing rubber stopper at the end of the channel to act as a pad. My friend has one on his board and surprisingly likes it. The damn thing is so small, he said he likes it because it's just enough to keep his foot against his binding and it's small enough to be unseen so he doesn't feel like a pussy  To each, his or her own.


I don't think I've ever noticed a stomp pad on someones board and thought "What a pussy" to myself. Haha.

I'm just not a fan of them, I've never had a problem skating/riding without them. I had some on one of the used boards I had, I hated how snow got froze to it all the time. it was just annoying, pointless and ugly.


----------



## snowklinger

MarshallV82 said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed a stomp pad on someones board and thought "What a pussy" to myself. Haha.


I'll take a pic of Lgorge and his new stomppad(the extra "p" stands for "pussy"), then you'll get it. 

:signlol:


----------



## TLN

Donutz said:


> I think generally you'll put a stomp pad on your first board, but not on your second one.


It's useful on a alpine boards, bc plastic boots don't stand in place, especially when it's cold. 
When you'r riding T-lifts for sure.

And... That spike style stomp pads looks really cool, IMO.


----------



## rubin

TLN said:


> .....And... That spike style stomp pads looks really cool, IMO.


I've had the spike pads before, and they worked pretty well. I had black ones, on a black section of the board, so unless you were looking for 'em, you wouldn't really see them.

I just grabbed some for the Mrs board, but only cause she was a skier before, first time on a board in a few weeks.


----------



## gooza

Just check out how steezy Scott Stevens is...he rocks the crab grab stomp pads all over the mid section of his board! how else does he land those dope one footers?


----------



## Rossignol

*Scott*

Stevens uses stomps, and grab pads. hes a padded pro. if u know wut i meanings


----------

